# Harness issues



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

I've bought three different harnesses and somehow my 16-week-old puppy is still managing to choke herself on each one. She is a big puller (to be expected - she's so young and we're working on leash training) so i often do the thing where when she pulls, I stop walking. She still persistently pulls forward and often ends up choking herself. It's frustrating because i've specifically used a harness to protect her throat but it seems she's still mangaing to choke herself somehow.

I've tried:

The puppia over the head one

The voyager step through one

and the latest one: the gooby comfort x:









Amazon.com : Gooby Comfort X Step In Harness - Pink, Small - Comfort X Step-in Small Dog Harness Patented Choke-Free X Frame - On the Go Dog Harness for Medium Dogs No Pull or Small Dogs for Indoor and Outdoor Use : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Gooby Comfort X Step In Harness - Pink, Small - Comfort X Step-in Small Dog Harness Patented Choke-Free X Frame - On the Go Dog Harness for Medium Dogs No Pull or Small Dogs for Indoor and Outdoor Use : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





I don't get it. People with middle aged/senior dogs with collapsed tracheas are raving in the reviews of the gooby, yet somehow my healthy 16-week-old puppy is still managing to choke herself with all of the above harnesses when she pulls.

Can anyone help me find a harness that will protect her from hurting herself? =(


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I use a harness that has both front and back clips for the leash. When the leash is clipped in front it is designed to stop your dog from pulling. Once they walk nicely on the harness you can change to the back clip if you like. The one I have was recommended to me by my breeder and Molly has used it for over seven years. It is called Walk In Sync.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Molly120213 said:


> I use a harness that has both front and back clips for the leash. When the leash is clipped in front it is designed to stop your dog from pulling. Once they walk nicely on the harness you can change to the back clip if you like. The one I have was recommended to me by my breeder and Molly has used it for over seven years. It is called Walk In Sync.


Thanks. Looking over the Walk In Sync now. I'm assuming Molly uses the smallest size, the XS?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes Molly was 3.4 lbs when I got her. She is almost 9 pounds now and still wears the same size as it is adjustable.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Molly120213 said:


> Yes Molly was 3.4 lbs when I got her. She is almost 9 pounds now and still wears the same size as it is adjustable.


Thanks. Yesterday Piper weighed in at 5.68lbs - she's also likely going to be on the small end of the breed spectrum her breeder thinks (maybe 10lbs). I think maybe these harnesses i've been trying with her don't fit properly and are riding up high on her neck/chest area when she pulls which is causing the choking/coughing when she determinedly pulls forward while I'm standing still. I like how the Walk in Sync straps seems adjustable. I'll have to give it a shot!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is the only picture I could find of the harness on Molly Showing the front attachment. It is adjustable on her chest as well as the straps that go around the shoulder area.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Great! Also omg Molly was too cute as a little puppy 😍


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

We use the Petsafe 3 in1 which looks to be very similar to Molly’s with the additional front clip.

But what I really came to say is how sweet is puppy Molly🥰🥰🥰🥰don’t think I’ve seen her as a baby before!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

Our Aussie mix is a terrible puller, and we got him a harness with the front clip. The pulling stopped immediately. I'm going to look into the same style for Finley; her pulling isn't quite as bad as what you describe, but she still does it. Her harness doesn't shift up to her throat though, so it's not quite as urgent to make a switch.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> We use the Petsafe 3 in1 which looks to be very similar to Molly’s with the additional front clip.
> 
> But what I really came to say is how sweet is puppy Molly🥰🥰🥰🥰don’t think I’ve seen her as a baby before!


I totally agree that Molly is precious! 😍

Is the 3-in-1 hard to put on? It looks a little complicated and I have to kind of wrestle with Mando as it is to put his Frisco harness on him. I need to get a front harness though since training him to walk on leash with just the back harness isn’t going so well. It could be user error on my part, too!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I totally agree that Molly is precious! 😍
> 
> Is the 3-in-1 hard to put on? It looks a little complicated and I have to kind of wrestle with Mando as it is to put his Frisco harness on him. I need to get a front harness though since training him to walk on leash with just the back harness isn’t going so well. It could be user error on my part, too!


It is not hard after you get used to it. You do not have to pull it over the head or lift the leg to get it on. The straps are labeled to help you. But as Karen suggested, as soon as you take it off, buckle the shoulder strap and leave the other straps unbuckled. This will avoid you scratching your head the next time you put it on trying to figure out what strap is what!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the biggest thing is that you need to be working with her in a very small space, for very short periods of time on your loose leash walking until she is much better at it. Honestly, I had a terrible time teaching Kodi to walk on a loose leash because I tried to teach him ON A LEASH. Heck, that’s the way they teach it in typical puppy classes!

Then I found a wonderful trainer who taught me how to teach my dogs to work completely off leash. That is how I do all training now. Neither Pixel nor Panda ever had a leash on them for walking until


Mando's Mommy said:


> I totally agree that Molly is precious! 😍
> 
> Is the 3-in-1 hard to put on? It looks a little complicated and I have to kind of wrestle with Mando as it is to put his Frisco harness on him. I need to get a front harness though since training him to walk on leash with just the back harness isn’t going so well. It could be user error on my part, too!


It’s not hard to put on, but I don’t believe it will fit a Havanese puppy. The smallest size, with the straps in the smallest positions, fits Pixel nicely, at 9.5 lbs.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I think the biggest thing is that you need to be working with her in a very small space, for very short periods of time on your loose leash walking until she is much better at it. Honestly, I had a terrible time teaching Kodi to walk on a loose leash because I tried to teach him ON A LEASH. Heck, that’s the way they teach it in typical puppy classes!
> 
> Then I found a wonderful trainer who taught me how to teach my dogs to work completely off leash. That is how I do all training now. Neither Pixel nor Panda ever had a leash on them for walking until
> 
> ...


 I wonder if it might fit on my big boy since he's already 9.8 lbs?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I wonder if it might fit on my big boy since he's already 9.8 lbs?


Possibly... if not, it will fit him soon!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I totally agree that Molly is precious! 😍
> 
> Is the 3-in-1 hard to put on? It looks a little complicated and I have to kind of wrestle with Mando as it is to put his Frisco harness on him. I need to get a front harness though since training him to walk on leash with just the back harness isn’t going so well. It could be user error on my part, too!


Exactly what Mudpuppymama and Karen have said! Although even then I look a little perplexed if I have switched harnesses for a while🙄😂. But it is fine if you use it regularly and keep the shoulder strap clipped back up straight after taking it off…or get a degree in engineering😆😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Exactly what Mudpuppymama and Karen have said! Although even then I look a little perplexed if I have switched harnesses for a while🙄😂. But it is fine if you use it regularly and keep the shoulder strap clipped back up straight after taking it off…or get a degree in engineering😆😘


YES! The secret to that harness is to RE-clip the neck piece as you take the harness off. Then it is very obvious how to put it on. Otherwise it looks sort of like a bowl of spaghetti! LOL! The different straps ARE labeled but you will need to wear your glasses to read the labels!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

NotAMuggle said:


> Thanks. Yesterday Piper weighed in at 5.68lbs - she's also likely going to be on the small end of the breed spectrum her breeder thinks (maybe 10lbs). I think maybe these harnesses i've been trying with her don't fit properly and are riding up high on her neck/chest area when she pulls which is causing the choking/coughing when she determinedly pulls forward while I'm standing still. I like how the Walk in Sync straps seems adjustable. I'll have to give it a shot!


My little one is on the bigger side at 15lbs and is 3-years-old. She wears a Goodby Harness and I have others and she occasionally coughs if she pulls to hard with ALL of them. I haven't found a harness that hasn't made her cough if she's tugs hard on it. We don't walk everyday but we walk often and she's learned to not tug but at the beginning of the walk or if there's a Goose close by that she wants to chase she give the harness a tug. 

I haven't tried the Walk in Sync Harness and might try it. However, the strap still comes around the neck and I don't know how this makes it better than another harness if you have the leash on the back. 

It takes a while for them to learn to walk and not tug. Try the ring in front. I tried it for a while and didn't like it. As your dog gets older and the more often you walk she'll calm down.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Mikki said:


> My little one is on the bigger side at 15lbs and is 3-years-old. She wears a Goodby Harness and I have others and she occasionally coughs if she pulls to hard with ALL of them. I haven't found a harness that hasn't made her cough if she's tugs hard on it. We don't walk everyday but we walk often and she's learned to not tug but at the beginning of the walk or if there's a Goose close by that she wants to chase she give the harness a tug.
> 
> I haven't tried the Walk in Sync Harness and might try it. However, the strap still comes around the neck and I don't know how this makes it better than another harness if you have the leash on the back.
> 
> It takes a while for them to learn to walk and not tug. Try the ring in front. I tried it for a while and didn't like it. As your dog gets older and the more often you walk she'll calm down.


Thanks. I just bought the Walk In Sync so I'll report back when it gets here. Somewhat relieved to hear that others have experienced their pups making a choking or coughing sound when pulling on _harnesses_.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Thanks. I just bought the Walk In Sync so I'll report back when it gets here. Somewhat relieved to hear that others have experienced their pups making a choking or coughing sound when pulling on _harnesses_.


It’s not good though... you REALLY. Do want to train your dog to walk properly so that they do not pull on their throat, no matter what harness or collar you use. Once you have damaged their trachea, there is no going back.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

krandall said:


> It’s not good though... you REALLY. Do want to train your dog to walk properly so that they do not pull on their throat, no matter what harness or collar you use. Once you have damaged their trachea, there is no going back.


No, I know. I meant that I was relieved that someone else has experienced this noise with harnesses - the internet has always made it seem that as long as you use a harness and not collar your dog shouldn't choke/cough when pulling. She's made that noise since day 1 which has led to me buying 3 different styles of harness with a 4th on the way. The last one I tried (the gooby) as soon as I did the "stand like a tree" thing and she made the noise while still pulling, I picked her up and took her home. Im not letting her make that noise to her hearts content while thinking it's no big deal. 

Right now im not practicing walking her on a leash until I can try on one of the front-clip ones for training purposes. I don't want her to have any future issues so I've been trying to find and a good fit harness/harness style for her and am making loose leash training my main training focus atm. She actually doesn't pull and walks nicely around the house. Outside in NYC is another story, but I want to find something that will protect her from herself during this looooong process of practicing walking nicely.


----------



## DebfromNJ (May 1, 2021)

Molly120213 said:


> View attachment 174422
> 
> Here is the only picture I could find of the harness on Molly Showing the front attachment. It is adjustable on her chest as well as the straps that go around the shoulder area.


Molly is just adorable! Looks like my Luna!


----------



## DebfromNJ (May 1, 2021)

DebfromNJ said:


> Molly is just adorable! Looks like my Luna!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I totally agree that Molly is precious! 😍
> 
> Is the 3-in-1 hard to put on? It looks a little complicated and I have to kind of wrestle with Mando as it is to put his Frisco harness on him. I need to get a front harness though since training him to walk on leash with just the back harness isn’t going so well. It could be user error on my part, too!


I just got the 3 in 1 (though using it full time is on hold because of Perry's biopsy and back surgery in 2 weeks) and it did feel complicated when I first pulled it out of the box. however, it's labeled very nicely (on the inside of the harness) - and once you figure that out, it's not so bad. Someone else recommended that you immediately hook the front clip when you take it out,and that definitely helps you orient it quickly. So to put it on, I grab it, unclip the front and immediately clip it around his neck, then pull the rest under him and clip the sides.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I think the biggest thing is that you need to be working with her in a very small space, for very short periods of time on your loose leash walking until she is much better at it. Honestly, I had a terrible time teaching Kodi to walk on a loose leash because I tried to teach him ON A LEASH. Heck, that’s the way they teach it in typical puppy classes!


This is the first thing I thought! If she’s pulling in everything you put on her it’s because she’s a happy, curious puppy and it sounds like she’s ready to work on it. I’m not sure how you’re using the harness, if it’s for walks or taking her out, but if you can practice indoors for a while (with whatever method works for you) and take her outside when she’s not really amped up that might help in the short term while you’re finding the right harness fit. It’s not really a skill she’ll master soon but she seems really smart and responsive so I think she’ll learn quickly and improve enough that it will at least reduce your stress and curb the worst of it. Sundance learned loose leash walking quickly and did it 80-90% of the time early on, but we did have to come back to it with a trainer when he was maybe a year old because we could not figure out how to manage it when he saw other dogs. Any reduction in pulling, even if it isn’t perfect, is still a step in the right direction. The Pet Safe is really likely to fit because it’s adjustable!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Reporting in: The easywalk harness came today (walk in sync still en route, due to be delivered tuesday). We took it for a spin and when I did the "stand like a tree" thing and my stubborn pup continued to pull forward (we have a looong year of leash training ahead of us, I can already tell lol) she made absolutely zero chokey/coughy sounds! So happy that I found a harness that is able to protect her from herself! Thanks for all the recommendations/advice everyone!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

NotAMuggle said:


> Reporting in: The easywalk harness came today (walk in sync still en route, due to be delivered tuesday). We took it for a spin and when I did the "stand like a tree" thing and my stubborn pup continued to pull forward (we have a looong year of leash training ahead of us, I can already tell lol) she made absolutely zero chokey/coughy sounds! So happy that I found a harness that is able to protect her from herself! Thanks for all the recommendations/advice everyone!


Did you get the PetSafe 3 in 1 or the Easywalk harness? They are both made by PetSafe but are different. The problem with the Easywalk harness is that it restricts shoulder movement which can cause shoulder damage over time. It may be okay temporarily but I would recommend trying to use a harness that allows freedom of shoulder movement such as the PetSafe 3 in 1. The Walk in Sync may be okay. Here is a picture of what you do NOT want...see the strap running horizontal across the shoulder area.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> Did you get the PetSafe 3 in 1 or the Easywalk harness? They are both made by PetSafe but are different. The problem with the Easywalk harness is that it restricts shoulder movement which can cause shoulder damage over time. It may be okay temporarily but I would recommend trying to use a harness that allows freedom of shoulder movement such as the PetSafe 3 in 1. The Walk in Sync may be okay. Here is a picture of what you do NOT want...see the strap running horizontal across the shoulder area.
> 
> View attachment 174507


Ahhh it is the Easywalk I got 😭. I thought maybe the petsafe 3-in-1 would be too big for her right now? Back to the drawing board I guess! Next up to test is the Walk in Sync. Thanks for letting me know about the easywalk!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

That is a really interesting picture of that harness Mudpuppymama! I did use easywalk for a short time and it did not fit like that, although I’m sure it’s an exaggeration. It’s helpful to see an example of the fit.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

NotAMuggle said:


> Ahhh it is the Easywalk I got 😭. I thought maybe the petsafe 3-in-1 would be too big for her right now? Back to the drawing board I guess! Next up to test is the Walk in Sync. Thanks for letting me know about the easywalk!


Actually you reminded me I’m pretty sure that’s why I got the easywalk. I did get the pet safe 3 in1 later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> That is a really interesting picture of that harness Mudpuppymama! I did use easywalk for a short time and it did not fit like that, although I’m sure it’s an exaggeration. It’s helpful to see an example of the fit.


That is not an exaggeration. That is proper fit. (Although the dog is fat  )


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> That is not an exaggeration. That is proper fit. (Although the dog is fat  )


Right. All those no pull harnesses are similar with that horizontal strap across the chest and shoulder area. It does help to see pictures. Here is another one. They have to be very uncomfortable for the dog. And I can understand better now how they restrict shoulder movement.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Okay now I’m confused! You’re saying that it’s properly fit in that style, meaning it’s secure at all points, but when it’s adjusted properly it restricts movement across the shoulders, right? I think the fat dog IS throwing me off, lol. I remember on Sundance the front strap seemed more like a U, not a straight line. It seemed lower in the front, it started at the same point, but it sloped up above the shoulder closer to the side of the neck. The part across the top of the back was adjusted a bit more narrow. It seemed more restrictive on the inside of the armpit than above the shoulder. Maybe I’m mixing up harnesses!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> That is not an exaggeration. That is proper fit. (Although the dog is fat  )


Brutal…I’m never showing you a pic of me in harness🤣🤣🤣🤣😘


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are a couple pictures of dogs in the Walk In Sync harness. The shoulders have free range of motion. I have never noticed a problem with Molly when she is wearing her harness.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> View attachment 174516
> 
> View attachment 174517
> 
> Here are a couple pictures of dogs in the Walk In Sync harness. The shoulders have free range of motion. I have never noticed a problem with Molly when she is wearing her harness.


From what I can tell it looks like the Walk in Sync harness allows freedom of movement. The shoulder strap looks to be below the throat and above the shoulders. It is great that is comes in more sizes too for the younger dogs. I use the Pet Safe 3-in-1 for Mia and the Blue9 Balance harness for my yorkie. They are similar but the Blue9 has a longer back strap which may work a bit better for some dogs. This helps keep the girth strap further behind the front legs and provides more freedom of movement when they look down. And trust me, the yorkie is looking down constantly for moles.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Reporting in agaaaaain: Walk in Sync came in today. Took Piper for a spin in it and absolutely zero chokey/coughy sounds when she pulled! We actually were able to walk in a nice loose leash straight line for like 20-30 straight seconds - progress lol! She also ran into a couple of big boys (the biggest aussie ive ever seen, a cocker, and a big mutt) and enjoyed saying hi. She let out a sad little whimper when we all had to move on though 😢. Made me wish more havaneseforum members lived near us so she could have a play date!

Also I think our daily carrying her around the city from when she first came home paid off - skateboards, bikes, ten thousand joggers, dogs, fishermen, boats in the East River, people playing soccer and tennis nearby, helicopters, screaming kids, strollers, roller bladers, nearby highway, etc. - she was as unfazed by all of that when on the ground as she was when she was being carried. I took her along the water on the esplanade where all of this was and she enjoyed sniffing and exploring and we walked a bit too. I've been doing my actual loose leash training on mostly empty soccer or softball fields. Not having a backyard is a pain! nyc problems I guess!

Anyway thanks again to Molly's mom, I'm so happy she now has a safe harness that doesn't aggravate her during this pull-y stage!


----------



## strawberry (Mar 16, 2021)

Glad you found a harness that works! It’s been really tough finding one that works for Siena, who is 17 weeks and about 5 pounds. Of the 5 harnesses I bought, the pet safe sure fit is the only one that works for her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Right. All those no pull harnesses are similar with that horizontal strap across the chest and shoulder area. It does help to see pictures. Here is another one. They have to be very uncomfortable for the dog. And I can understand better now how they restrict shoulder movement.
> 
> View attachment 174511


And this is a “better” one, in that it at least has a strap underneath that prevents it from riding up into the throat, if the dog DOES pull.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Okay now I’m confused! You’re saying that it’s properly fit in that style, meaning it’s secure at all points, but when it’s adjusted properly it restricts movement across the shoulders, right? I think the fat dog IS throwing me off, lol. I remember on Sundance the front strap seemed more like a U, not a straight line. It seemed lower in the front, it started at the same point, but it sloped up above the shoulder closer to the side of the neck. The part across the top of the back was adjusted a bit more narrow. It seemed more restrictive on the inside of the armpit than above the shoulder. Maybe I’m mixing up harnesses!


It should not be a “u” if properly adjusted. It should be a straight line. These photos show proper adjustment for this style of harness. They were the earliest no-pull design, meant as a tool to TRAIN a problem. But people turned them into a crutch, and left them on their dogs indefinitely. That is when vets started to see the damage to shoulders from them.

And as a result of that, and what we know now, much better harnesses have been developed. I had an Easywalk harness for Kodi as a puppy, so they have been around for AT LEAST 12 years, probably longer. This is a case of “when you know better, you do better”. The better harnesses were not even invented when I bought my Easywalk harness for Kodi. They were developed between then and when Panda came along, I think, because I think Pixel had one too, but almost never wore it before we switched.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Brutal…I’m never showing you a pic of me in harness🤣🤣🤣🤣😘


LOL! Nor me in a bikini! (Which I have never worn… even as a teenager! LOL!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> View attachment 174516
> 
> 
> View attachment 174517
> ...


Yes! This harness leaves complete freedom of the shoulders!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

strawberry said:


> Glad you found a harness that works! It’s been really tough finding one that works for Siena, who is 17 weeks and about 5 pounds. Of the 5 harnesses I bought, the pet safe sure fit is the only one that works for her.


REALLY glad to hear that the surefit will fit a puppy that small! But that one does not offer the front attach option, right?


----------



## strawberry (Mar 16, 2021)

krandall said:


> REALLY glad to hear that the surefit will fit a puppy that small! But that one does not offer the front attach option, right?


Correct- it’s back attach only


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Brutal…I’m never showing you a pic of me in harness🤣🤣🤣🤣😘


ROTF!!! 😆😂🤣


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> REALLY glad to hear that the surefit will fit a puppy that small! But that one does not offer the front attach option, right?


Arg, would this be a problem- no front ring? I was thinking to do a search and buy it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> Arg, would this be a problem- no front ring? I was thinking to do a search and buy it!


It depends. I’m not a fan of a lot of “formal” leash walking for very young puppies before they KNOW how to walk on a leash anyway. If all you are going to do is follow the puppy around on a leash, then any harness that fits will work! Front attach harnesses are a specific training tool to teach a dog not to pull.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> It should not be a “u” if properly adjusted. It should be a straight line. These photos show proper adjustment for this style of harness. They were the earliest no-pull design, meant as a tool to TRAIN a problem. But people turned them into a crutch, and left them on their dogs indefinitely. That is when vets started to see the damage to shoulders from them.
> 
> And as a result of that, and what we know now, much better harnesses have been developed. I had an Easywalk harness for Kodi as a puppy, so they have been around for AT LEAST 12 years, probably longer. This is a case of “when you know better, you do better”. The better harnesses were not even invented when I bought my Easywalk harness for Kodi. They were developed between then and when Panda came along, I think, because I think Pixel had one too, but almost never wore it before we switched.


He outgrew it and he had it early enough that I probably didn’t know how to adjust it properly! But he didn’t really pull much then, either. We worked on it a lot around the house and he really had it to about 80-90 percent pretty fast. That last 20% of the time was confusing, though, and we didn’t figure it out until he was s lot older! 

Doing it again if I had to start with a less reliable harness because of size it would have been smarter to switch to something like the 3 in 1 earlier instead of when he outgrew it. Or I probably could have just used the vest harness all of the time since he wasn’t really going on long, real walks, and he was still in his more timid stage. That style didn’t seem to restrict movement but I tried not to keep him in it too long because I was worried about matting, which was probably not something I needed to worry about that early anyway. 

It seems like there are more options in smaller sizes than I remember, so next time I might not have this problem at all, thanks to everyone else testing out harnesses!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Here's a video of a two in one leash for the Pet Save 3 in 1



Amazon.com


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

LeleRF said:


> Arg, would this be a problem- no front ring? I was thinking to do a search and buy it!


Tbh I already stopped using the front attach of my Walk in Sync because the leash kept winding up under her front leg and getting tangled. I use the back attach now and it's been fine. She's getting a little better everyday. I let her explore and sniff a ton during our "walks" as she's a curious puppy (and also sniffing around is super rewarding and mentally stimulating for her) then we do some brief walking in a straightish line one way and back.

One of the most rewarding things is seeing how these little cuties improve in tiny increments every day. First time she saw a pigeon last month saunter in front of her and grab a piece of bread she freaked out. Now we pass pigeons and she's like "eh whatever. sniffing over here is more interesting."


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

NotAMuggle said:


> Tbh I already stopped using the front attach of my Walk in Sync because the leash kept winding up under her front leg and getting tangled. I use the back attach now and it's been fine. She's getting a little better everyday. I let her explore and sniff a ton during our "walks" as she's a curious puppy (and also sniffing around is super rewarding and mentally stimulating for her) then we do some brief walking in a straightish line one way and back.
> 
> One of the most rewarding things is seeing how these little cuties improve in tiny increments every day. First time she saw a pigeon last month saunter in front of her and grab a piece of bread she freaked out. Now we pass pigeons and she's like "eh whatever. sniffing over here is more interesting."


Thanks very much for providing this update. I am likely going to buy the Walk in Sync as well. Appreciate everyone that gave the feedback.

Funny with the pigeons! I imagine when they are little seeing things that look and move so differently than they are must be quite scary the first time. Glad to hear she’s unfazed now. 👍 😁


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> He outgrew it and he had it early enough that I probably didn’t know how to adjust it properly! But he didn’t really pull much then, either. We worked on it a lot around the house and he really had it to about 80-90 percent pretty fast. That last 20% of the time was confusing, though, and we didn’t figure it out until he was s lot older!
> 
> Doing it again if I had to start with a less reliable harness because of size it would have been smarter to switch to something like the 3 in 1 earlier instead of when he outgrew it. Or I probably could have just used the vest harness all of the time since he wasn’t really going on long, real walks, and he was still in his more timid stage. That style didn’t seem to restrict movement but I tried not to keep him in it too long because I was worried about matting, which was probably not something I needed to worry about that early anyway.
> 
> It seems like there are more options in smaller sizes than I remember, so next time I might not have this problem at all, thanks to everyone else testing out harnesses!


Both Kodi and Pixel are longer-legged Havanese. Panda is probably more typical “modern show type” in terms of length of leg. I found it just about impossible to adjust the Easywalk style harness on her sothat it didn’t EITHER cut across her throat, OR was low enough that she ended up stepping through it. So it is also possible that there WAS no way to fit it “properly” on Sundance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Here's a video of a two in one leash for the Pet Save 3 in 1
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I think these are a great idea for someone who really wants to use the harness to WORK on stopping pulling.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> I think these are a great idea for someone who really wants to use the harness to WORK on stopping pulling.


I'm going to try the leash. I didn't like the the front loop with one leash, but with an additional back-leash there's more control...looks like.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I bought the 3-in-1 harness but find it very hard to get on my wiggly puppy, and adjusted appropriately. Even though Mando is almost 11 lbs now, it still seemed too big on him. I might give the Walk In Sync or another vest harness a try. What does everyone think of Buddy Belts?


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

Molly120213 said:


> View attachment 174422
> 
> Here is the only picture I could find of the harness on Molly Showing the front attachment. It is adjustable on her chest as well as the straps that go around the shoulder area.


She is so cute! ❤❤❤🤩❤❤


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

NotAMuggle said:


> Reporting in agaaaaain: Walk in Sync came in today. Took Piper for a spin in it and absolutely zero chokey/coughy sounds when she pulled! We actually were able to walk in a nice loose leash straight line for like 20-30 straight seconds - progress lol! She also ran into a couple of big boys (the biggest aussie ive ever seen, a cocker, and a big mutt) and enjoyed saying hi. She let out a sad little whimper when we all had to move on though 😢. Made me wish more havaneseforum members lived near us so she could have a play date!
> 
> Also I think our daily carrying her around the city from when she first came home paid off - skateboards, bikes, ten thousand joggers, dogs, fishermen, boats in the East River, people playing soccer and tennis nearby, helicopters, screaming kids, strollers, roller bladers, nearby highway, etc. - she was as unfazed by all of that when on the ground as she was when she was being carried. I took her along the water on the esplanade where all of this was and she enjoyed sniffing and exploring and we walked a bit too. I've been doing my actual loose leash training on mostly empty soccer or softball fields. Not having a backyard is a pain! nyc problems I guess!
> 
> Anyway thanks again to Molly's mom, I'm so happy she now has a safe harness that doesn't aggravate her during this pull-y stage!


I just ordered the walk in sync. Thank you for sharing your testing! 😊😊


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I bought the 3-in-1 harness but find it very hard to get on my wiggly puppy, and adjusted appropriately. Even though Mando is almost 11 lbs now, it still seemed too big on him. I might give the Walk In Sync or another vest harness a try. What does everyone think of Buddy Belts?


I think you are a bad, bad person for introducing me to a harness we don’t (yet🤣) own and _forcing _me to look them and look at all the different pretty colours😂😍 

But I haven’t actually got anything useful to say as we haven’t used them😘


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I bought the 3-in-1 harness but find it very hard to get on my wiggly puppy, and adjusted appropriately. Even though Mando is almost 11 lbs now, it still seemed too big on him. I might give the Walk In Sync or another vest harness a try. What does everyone think of Buddy Belts?


Perry is between 10-11 and I find the same thing (not getting it on him but adjusting). Parts of it are as tight as they can be, but I don't feel like they're tight enough on him, so not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I bought the 3-in-1 harness but find it very hard to get on my wiggly puppy, and adjusted appropriately. Even though Mando is almost 11 lbs now, it still seemed too big on him. I might give the Walk In Sync or another vest harness a try. What does everyone think of Buddy Belts?


I used Buddy Belts for quite awhile, however I no longer recommend them because I feel they restrict shoulder movement, not as bad as some but still not good. The Walk in Sync looks good. The Blue 9 is also good which I use for my yorkie.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I think you are a bad, bad person for introducing me to a harness we don’t (yet🤣) own and _forcing _me to look them and look at all the different pretty colours😂😍
> 
> But I haven’t actually got anything useful to say as we haven’t used them😘


I just bought the 3-in-1 and got the XS for my 15+ dog. It's a bit loose and could be tightened more but it's secure. 

I'm not using the front loop. However, this is the only Harness I've found that does not put pressure on Patti's throat and I've got lots of harnesses.

Although the Harness goes around the neck, when the dog tugs on the harness the pressure is on the back around the chest and not around the throat. I was skeptical but it does work.

It's tricky getting it on but you'll figure it out after a couple or three times. 🥰


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> I used Buddy Belts for quite awhile, however I no longer recommend them because I feel they restrict shoulder movement, not as bad as some but still not good. The Walk in Sync looks good. The Blue 9 is also good which I use for my yorkie.


I was reading an old thread yesterday about harnesses that had totally slipped my mind. I think I'm going to give the Blue 9 a try but love the Wild One harness that you sometimes use for your Yorkie. It looks comfy and super cute. Are you still a fan of it?



Mikki said:


> I just bought the 3-in-1 and got the XS for my 15+ dog. It's a bit loose and could be tightened more but it's secure.
> 
> I'm not using the front loop. However, this is the only Harness I've found that does not put pressure on Patti's throat and I've got lots of harnesses.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mikki! I might try the 3-in-1 in the future once Mando gets a bit bigger. I just could not get the adjustments to fit him quite right and think that's probably because it's still too big for him (I ordered the XS, too). I measured Mando's girth several times and it's roughly 14" or 14/5" and technically should've fit according to the sizing chart. Maybe it's his body shape? Or it could be plain old user error. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I was reading an old thread yesterday about harnesses that had totally slipped my mind. I think I'm going to give the Blue 9 a try but love the Wild One harness that you sometimes use for your Yorkie. It looks comfy and super cute. Are you still a fan of it?


I have been mainly using the Blue9 because my yorkie has had a shoulder problem and I wanted to stick with one harness for awhile to see if it helped vs. switching them up. The Blue9 has pretty much cured the shoulder problem completely so I know that the Buddy Belt was causing problems. Although I have not used the Wild One that much, it does appear to allow freedom of movement. It also is super soft. The only negative is that it is sort of thick so in hotter weather the dog may get hot. However, it seems to be an excellent harness. It is easy to put on but does need to be pulled over the head.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I was reading an old thread yesterday about harnesses that had totally slipped my mind. I think I'm going to give the Blue 9 a try but love the Wild One harness that you sometimes use for your Yorkie. It looks comfy and super cute. Are you still a fan of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mikki! I might try the 3-in-1 in the future once Mando gets a bit bigger. I just could not get the adjustments to fit him quite right and think that's probably because it's still too big for him (I ordered the XS, too). I measured Mando's girth several times and it's roughly 14" or 14/5" and technically should've fit according to the sizing chart. Maybe it's his body shape? Or it could be plain old user error. 🤷‍♀️



The 3-in-1 also does not fit on the shoulder or put pressure on the shoulder if that's a concern.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> The 3-in-1 also does not fit on the shoulder or put pressure on the shoulder if that's a concern.


Mia wears the PetSafe 3-in-1 and my yorkie wears the Blue9. The design is basically the same, however the Blue9 has a longer back strap and an additional adjustment point. Both are great and allow shoulder movement.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you, @mudpuppymama! Just wanted to report back that the Blue-9 Balance in XS fits Mando nicely. I also ordered a Wild One Harness Set because I love the way it looks.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Thank you, @mudpuppymama! Just wanted to report back that the Blue-9 Balance in XS fit Mando nicely. I also ordered a Wild One Harness Set because I love the way it looks.


Awesome! The Blue-9 is great! Please let us know how the Wild One works out! It is very cute and looks like it allows freedom of movement.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

As promised, reporting back on the Wild One harness. The color I ordered was on backorder and finally arrived today. I absolutely love it! It is beyond cute and Mando seems to be comfortable in it. I was concerned about having to pull the harness over Mando's head and whether there would be any matting but he didn't seem to mind the harness going over his head (accompanied by a few treats) and there wasn't any matting when I took off the harness and brushed him (he's still got his puppy coat and is in a puppy cut though). In case it's helpful for others, I bought the harness in Small and Mando is currently 13 lbs. I actually bought the entire Walking Kit because I'm a sucker for aesthetics and matching sets. I bought the leash in Standard size but it seems kind of heavy so I'll probably exchange it for a Small.

I'm going to keep both the Blue-9 Balance harness and the Wild One harness.

Thanks, again, @mudpuppymama and everyone else, for the recommendations!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Mando looks pleased as punch with his new harness😁😁😁. Gorgeous😍😍


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mia wears the PetSafe 3-in-1 and my yorkie wears the Blue9. The design is basically the same, however the Blue9 has a longer back strap and an additional adjustment point. Both are great and allow shoulder movement.


Does the Blue9 adjust smaller? I got the petsafe 3-in-1 and I feel like it's too loose. It's fine when it's pulled completely back, but it would never stay that way and when it moves even a little both the front and back parts aren't at all tight.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> Does the Blue9 adjust smaller? I got the petsafe 3-in-1 and I feel like it's too loose. It's fine when it's pulled completely back, but it would never stay that way and when it moves even a little both the front and back parts aren't at all tight.


I felt the 3-in-1 was too loose on Mando, too. I couldn’t get the straps to adjust tighter. I’m not sure if that’s user error on my part or not. I was able to get the straps tighter on the Blue 9.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> As promised, reporting back on the Wild One harness. The color I ordered was on backorder and finally arrived today. I absolutely love it! It is beyond cute and Mando seems to be comfortable in it. I was concerned about having to pull the harness over Mando's head and whether there would be any matting but he didn't seem to mind the harness going over his head (accompanied by a few treats) and there wasn't any matting when I took off the harness and brushed him (he's still got his puppy coat and is in a puppy cut though). In case it's helpful for others, I bought the harness in Small and Mando is currently 13 lbs. I actually bought the entire Walking Kit because I'm a sucker for aesthetics and matching sets. I bought the leash in Standard size but it seems kind of heavy so I'll probably exchange it for a Small.
> 
> I'm going to keep both the Blue-9 Balance harness and the Wild One harness.
> 
> ...


I love the last photo… I always find it amusing how little “dog” there is under all the hair! LOL!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I love the last photo… I always find it amusing how little “dog” there is under all the hair! LOL!


I’m still surprised at how little Mando is after he’s wet from a bath. My husband says it’s as if Mando shrank in half. Lol.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> As promised, reporting back on the Wild One harness. The color I ordered was on backorder and finally arrived today. I absolutely love it! It is beyond cute and Mando seems to be comfortable in it. I was concerned about having to pull the harness over Mando's head and whether there would be any matting but he didn't seem to mind the harness going over his head (accompanied by a few treats) and there wasn't any matting when I took off the harness and brushed him (he's still got his puppy coat and is in a puppy cut though). In case it's helpful for others, I bought the harness in Small and Mando is currently 13 lbs. I actually bought the entire Walking Kit because I'm a sucker for aesthetics and matching sets. I bought the leash in Standard size but it seems kind of heavy so I'll probably exchange it for a Small.
> 
> I'm going to keep both the Blue-9 Balance harness and the Wild One harness.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Does the Blue9 adjust smaller? I got the petsafe 3-in-1 and I feel like it's too loose. It's fine when it's pulled completely back, but it would never stay that way and when it moves even a little both the front and back parts aren't at all tight.


The Blue9 has an additional adjustment point. The back is a little longer on it too which is better for longer backs. I actually like the material of the Blue9 better than the Petsafe 3-in-1. The material is a bit slick and I would think it would be less likely to cause mats. The buckles also lay flatter.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I actually bought the entire Walking Kit because I'm a sucker for aesthetics and matching sets.


The yellow is so cute with his coat! I really love it. They all look cute in everything but it does make me happy when an accessory happens to compliment the coat in some way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I’m still surprised at how little Mando is after he’s wet from a bath. My husband says it’s as if Mando shrank in half. Lol.


we laughingly say ours all look like drowned rats! LOL!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> we laughingly say ours all look like drowned rats! LOL!


That description has been used here, too. 😂


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> we laughingly say ours all look like drowned rats! LOL!





Mando's Mommy said:


> That description has been used here, too. 😂


Yep we use it too😁


----------

